

Scientific evidence of popular health supplements  - suprgeek
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/play/snake-oil-supplements/

======
kls
I love that potassium is down in the none area, given the fact that I had it
shot into my arm at the hospital with the doctor looking at me saying I don't
know how you walked through the front door. Many people don't get a balances
amount of electrolytes and a supplement can guarantee that you at least get
the RDA. I would say it is worth it, given the lack of it almost killed me.

------
test6123
B vitamins are useful for vegetarians and alcohol drinkers but here they are
below "worth it line".

